# Moonstruck: Frederique Constant Moonphase Manufacture



## Michael Weare

With NASA's Curiosity Explorer currently rambling over the surface of Mars, people on Earth are getting wonderfully detailed pictures and views of the planet that has long been the subject of folklore, myth, legend and speculation. We can see images on our television sets, videos on our computers and I-Pads, and a select few can even scan the Red Planet in real time with powerful telescopes.

*The new Slimline Moonphase Manufacture-as timeless as the moon itself*









The appearance of the moon has not changed since the dawn of time. Yet it continues to inspire the same stirring emotions and passions as when the first men looked to the bright light in the night sky...and wondered.

Frédérique Constant has incorporated elegant design features into the new Slimline Moonphase Manufacture that would not have looked out of place a century ago; nor will they look outdated even 100 years into the future. If the moon could make a style statement, it would be that simple beauty never goes out of style.

Five new models are being introduced, and all are driven by the unique FC-705 Manufacture calibre. Each model shares a number of features, and all are presented in a unique, specially designed wooden gift box.

*Only one crown required*

The true genius of these watches is that each complication can be accessed through the watch's single crown. This ability is an increasingly important feature in Frédérique Constant watches.

The crown can be set into three positions.

"Position 0" is selected for winding the watch.

At "Position 1," the date can be adjusted by turning the crown clockwise.

Turning the crown counter clockwise allows users to adjust the moonphase.

Finally, "Position 2" allows users to make adjustments to the hour and minute hands. It's as easy as that!

Other common features include the slimline design and a case diameter of 42 millimetres.

All models also come with the popular convex sapphire crystal on the front and see-through case back. In addition, each dial presents the date display and moonphase at the 6 o'clock position.

New technology known as "laser ablation" has been used to create an outstandingly detailed and precise image of the moon. And each of the new Slimline Moonphase models comes with a 26-jewel movement, an impressive 42-hour power reserve and a Perlage and Circular Côtes de Genève decoration on the movement.

*A galaxy of choices

*








The FC-705S4S6 comes with a brilliantly polished three-part stainless steel case and a domed silver dial with lustrous, hand-applied nickel indexes and matching, hand polished nickel hands. An elegant black alligator strap with tongue buckle completes the timeless look.









When only blue will do, the FC-705N4S6, the second of the stainless steel models, with a strikingly handsome navy blue dial.









The gleaming rose gold plated case of the FC-705V4S4 contrasts wonderfully with the rose gold plated hands and indexes, and a dark brown alligator strap.









The FC-705V4S9 is presented with a domed silver dial and hand-applied rose gold plated indexes and hands, with a dark brown alligator strap.

The FC-705C4S9, on the other hand, comes with a stunning chocolate brown dial, which blends beautifully with the rose gold plated hands, indexes and dark brown alligator strap.

Prices start at just *€2,695.*

 Visit the Frederique Constant website


----------



## Cybotron

Stunning. One of my top picks at Basel.


----------



## MZhammer

Positively gorgeous. If only it wasn't so large at 42mm o| 
If it was a more conservative 35-38mm I would be already writing a check, you're killing me with these big cases Peter! So many wonderful designs I'd be buying if they were in a real dress watch size.


----------



## woodsworth

MZhammer said:


> Positively gorgeous. If only it wasn't so large at 42mm o|
> If it was a more conservative 35-38mm I would be already writing a check, you're killing me with these big cases Peter! So many wonderful designs I'd be buying if they were in a real dress watch size.


I wholeheartedly agree. 35-38mm and this watch would be my dedicated dress piece. Too bad


----------



## adisurya

i have been looking at frederique constant slim line and now this, this actually has a stunning design :-!. the only thing is the size, i truly agree. it is too big at 42mm, maximum for a dress watch for me is 38mm. if only this watch comes in 36-37mm size :-! :-! :-!


----------



## MZhammer

mn85 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. 35-38mm and this watch would be my dedicated dress piece. Too bad





adisurya said:


> i have been looking at frederique constant slim line and now this, this actually has a stunning design :-!. the only thing is the size, i truly agree. it is too big at 42mm, maximum for a dress watch for me is 38mm. if only this watch comes in 36-37mm size :-! :-! :-!





MZhammer said:


> Positively gorgeous. If only it wasn't so large at 42mm o|
> If it was a more conservative 35-38mm I would be already writing a check, you're killing me with these big cases Peter! So many wonderful designs I'd be buying if they were in a real dress watch size.


Please take note Peter, there's many a rabid fan who want's that smaller size.;-)


----------



## watchudc

Love the blue version.


----------



## suaku

Very nice! Will FC have a signed crown for this please?


----------



## JonNik

The blue is indeed very good looking, but huge for my 6,5" wrist at 42mm... 
At least can anyone verify if the case height is indeed 11,3 mm ?

That seems a bit thick for a slim line watch... (it is actually thicker than most of their other models!)
I am hoping an error on their web page.

I usually would not even consider on paying a premium for a moonphase (pretty as they may be) but this
one seems very reasonably priced... As long as it is a bit slimmer than 11,3!


----------



## WineMan

Any idea when and where these will be available retail? I am in southern California BTW


----------



## Sinisa

Amazing - one of the nicest looking classic watches on the market. A pity about the size though...


----------



## Cybotron

WineMan said:


> Any idea when and where these will be available retail? I am in southern California BTW


They are available now. I just seen one at my local Tourneau. In all honesty I was kinda let down. The watch is nice but the strap could of been much better.


----------



## Diospada

Aiming to head down to my local AD to look at thisnce i gt to squeeze some time and budget. 

It will be either this or a Nomos Orion to end the year.


----------

